# مجالس النساء > استراحة طالبات العلم >  ~ صحة حوّاء ~

## أمة الوهاب شميسة

السلام عليكن ورحمة الله وبركاته
صحة حوااااء©
تابعي معي في هذا الملف
إن شاء الله تعالى 
صحتك وكيف تحافظين عليها

----------


## أمة الوهاب شميسة

تعاني الكثير من النساء من آلام في الكتف، التي تأتي في المرتبة الثانية بعد آلام الظهر كأكثر أعراض الجهاز الحركي انتشاراً. 
وبغض النظر عن ما إذا كانت مشكلة الكتف كبيرة أو صغيرة، جراحية أو غير جراحية، فإن محاولة النوم مع ألم في الكتف مشكلة صعبة. 
و مع ذلك هنالك بعض الإجراءات البسيطة التي يمكنك القيام بها للحصول على مزيد من النوم و التي بدورها ستجعلك تنعمين بشعور أفضل.
الدكتور أحمد عبد القادر فنون، يزوّدنا بحلول لتلك المشكلة.
يقول د. أحمد
إن قلة النوم تسبب العديد من المشاكل، وأهمها الشعور بآلام إضافية. وخلال سنوات عملي السابقة، رأيت مئات الأشخاص الذين يعانون من مشاكل في الكتف، وبحمد الله حققنا سجلا ممتازا في إعادتهم إلى درجة عالية من حرية الحركة، وذلك عن طريق بعض الممارسات اليومية التي تساعدهم على الحصول على نوم هادئ دون آلام:
1- تجنبي النوم على الكتف: إن الضغط على الكتف لفترات طويلة خلال الليل، يؤدي إلى عرقلة عملية الشفاء, حيث يشعر الجسم بهذا الضغط و يجعلك تتحرينك لتزيد التروية الدموية للكتف، مع العلم أن بعض الأنسجة في الكتف تعتبر ذات تروية دموية قليلة, فبالتالي النوم على الكتف المصاب يسبب زيادة في الألم و عرقلة لعملية الشفاء
2- النوم على نحو منخفض: إذا كنت قد خضعت لعملية جراحية أو تعرضت لإصابة سيئة في الكتف مؤخرا فيفضل أن تنامي على الكرسي ذي الظهر المنخفض و المقدمة المرتفعة (recliner) .
أكثر ما يدهشني هو قول بعض المرضى أن لا أحد اخبرهم عن طريقة النوم هذه.
بعض المرضى
إكتشفوا هذه الطريقة بأنفسهم. طبعا هذه الطريقة في النوم مؤقتة وسوف تساعدك على الحصول على ساعات نوم إضافية.
في جميع الأحوال عليك إبقاء على حمالة أو مثبتة الذراع إذا نصحك بذلك طبيبك أو أخصائي العلاج الطبيعي الذي يعالجك.
3- إستخدمي الثلج أو الكمادات الحارة: إستشري طبيبك أو أخصائي العلاج الطبيعي في ذلك، سينصحك الطبيب أو الأخصائي بحسب نوع المشكلة التي تعاني منها, حيث يستخدم الثلج للتحكم بالإلتهاب بينما تستخدم الكمادات الحارة لزيادة التروية الدموية.
4- ضعي وسادة تحت الإبط: حيث تبعد الذراع عن الجسم. يمكن وضع الوسادة سواء أكنت نائمة على الكرسي أو على ظهرك أو على الكتف غير المصاب.
هذه النصائح البسيطة سوف تساعد على التنعم بنوم أكثر، طبعا لا ننسى الأدوية التي يصفها الطبيبك المعالج و التي 
ستساعد بالتأكيد.
طبعا الأولى أن تجدي طبيية : )
فقد نقلتُ الكلام كما هو : ))
~\

----------


## أم حمزة الأندلسي

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاكِ الله خيراً أختي 
متابعين معك إن شاء الله

----------


## الأمة الفقيرة إلى الله

السلامُ عليكم ورحمة اللهِ وبركاته ،،
جزاكِ اللهُ خيرَ الجزاء يا حبيبة نتابعُ معكِ إن شاء الرحمن 
أنعم اللهُ عليكِ وعلينا بدوام الصحة والعافية 

دمتِ على طاعة الله 
رضيَ اللهُ عنكِ وأرضاكِ ...

----------


## أمة الوهاب شميسة

> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
> جزاكِ الله خيراً أختي 
> متابعين معك إن شاء الله


 جزاكِ ربي مثله غاليتي .
اللهم يسر وأعن .

----------


## أم أويس وفردوس

نريد لألآم الظهر وما أدراك ما ألمه؟؟ الله يجزيك خير متابعة بشوق..جزاك الله خيرا..

----------


## أمة الوهاب شميسة

> نريد لألآم الظهر وما أدراك ما ألمه؟؟ الله يجزيك خير متابعة بشوق..جزاك الله خيرا..


اقرئي هذه النصائح الموثوقة بقدر من الاهتمام أخية ، يسر الله شفائك :
 إرشادات لمريض آلام اسفل الظهر
إعداد د. محمود قناوى - ماجستير العلاج الطبيعي جامعة القاهرة
 
  زيادة الوزن تؤدى إلى ضغوط زائدة علي أنسجة الظهر لذا حاول جاهدا تقليل وزنك عن طريق المداومة علي المشي و التمرينات والتقليل من المواد السكرية والنشوية والدهنية في طعامك والاتجاه إلى الخضراوات والفاكهة قليلة السعرات . 
تجنب الاستمرار في الجلوس أو الوقوف لفترة طويلة وإذا كان ذلك ضروريا فيجب أن يكون هناك فاصل كل نصف ساعة على الأقل تقوم خلاله بالمشي قليلا و تغيير الوضع و عمل بعض التمرينات الموصوفة من الأخصائي . 
تجنب الجلوس منحن للأمام و يجب أن يكون طول المكتب أو المنضدة التي تعمل عليها مناسبا حتى لا تميل اكثر وظهرك منحنى و يجب أيضا أن يكون المكتب قريب جدا منك. 
تجنب النوم أثناء الجلوس. 
عند الجلوس يجب أن يكون ظهرك من الأرداف إلى أعلى الظهر مستقيما وملاصقا للكرسي و يمكن وضع مخدة صغيرة لسند اسفل الظهر في المكتب أو السيارة .لا تزحزح نفسك للأمام وتجلس مسترخيا . 
يفضل أن يكون الكرسي الذي تجلس علية ذا مساند للذراعين فهذا يزيل كثيرا من الأحمال علي الظهر و يفضل الاستناد علي هذه المساند أثناء القيام من الجلوس للوقوف.

يمكن استخدام وسادة تحت الأذرع أثناء القراءة بهدف التقليل من الضغوط علي اسفل الظهر و الرقبة. 
عند الاضطرار إلى الوقوف لفترة طويلة (أثناء حلاقة الذقن أو تنظيف الأسنان أو كي الملابس) يفضل استخدام كرسي صغير (30 سم مثلا) لوضع أحد القدمين عليه ثم التبديل بالساق الأخرى. 
لكي تمنع ثني الظهر بشدة أثناء ارتداء الحذاء أو الجوارب أو البنطلون يمكنك الاستناد على الحائط ورفع الساق للارتداء. يمكنك أيضا الجلوس أو الاستلقاء علي السرير أثناء الارتداء. 
تجنب ثني الظهر لعمل أو حمل شئ حتى لو كان لمجرد التقاط ورقة. 
ثني الظهر مع دوران الجذع لرفع شئ من أشد الضغوط الميكانيكية التي يتعرض لها الظهر. 
التدخين من العوامل التي تزيد من آلام اسفل الظهر لذا إذا كنت مدخنا توقف فورا. 
المشي المنتظم لمدة 15- 20 دقيقة مرتين أو ثلاث يوميا مفيد جدا لتحسين الدورة الدموية لأنسجة الظهر و لتحسين تغذية الغضاريف وزيادة قوة تحمل عضلات الظهر . 
تجنب القراءة أو مشاهدة التليفزيون وأنت مستلقي علي السرير حيث أنه في أغلب الأوضاع سيكون الظهر في وضع سيئ. 
تجنب الانحناء للأمام أثناء العطس أو السعال ولمنع الألم بالظهر أثناء العطس أو السعال أقبض عضلات ظهرك و بطنك قبل العطس أو السعال. 
احمل حقيبتين متساويتين بدلا من حقيبة واحدة ثقيلة. 
تجنب تعريض ظهرك لتيارات الهواء وحاول تجنب التغيرات المفاجئة للجو كالانتقال من جو ساخن إلى التكييف. 
السباحة من الرياضات المفيدة والآمنة لمريض آلام اسفل الظهر حيث تساعد قوة دفع الماء علي التقليل من الضغوط علي اسفل الظهر وممارسة التمرينات بسهولة. 
للقيام من السرير يثني المريض الركبتين ويستدير للنوم على جنبه ويقوم من هذا الوضع إلى الجلوس عن طريق الدفع بالأيدي بينما ينزل ساقيه ثم القيام ويقوم المريض بنفس الخطوات للنوم علي السرير ولكن بترتيب عكسي. 
تجنب رفع الأشياء الثقيلة وعند رفع شئ من الأرض يجب أن يكون قريبا منك (بين ركبتيك مثلا) وقدم ساق عن الأخرى حيث تثني الركبتين مع الحفاظ علي الظهر مستقيما ثم يرفع الشيء عن طريق فرد الركبتين مع الحفاظ علي الظهر مستقيما.تجنب الحركات السريعة واللف بالجذع أثناء حمل الوزن ولكن در بجسمك كوحدة واحدة عن طريق قدميك. 
عند حمل أي شئ يجب أن يكون قريب من الجسم قدر الإمكان . 
عند تناول شئ من علي رف عالٍ يفضل الوقوف علي شئ مرتفع. وإذا كان الرف غير مرتفع يتبع الأتي : قدم ساقاً للأمام واجعل وزن جسمك علي الساق الأمامية أثناء إنزال الشيء ثم ينقل الوزن علي الساق الخلفية. 
تجنب النشاط الجنسي أثناء نوبات الألم . 
تجنب إجهاد الظهر أو حمل شئ عند الاستيقاظ من النوم خاصة بعد النوم لفترة طويلة حيث يكون المحتوي المائي للغضروف أكبر وبالتالي احتمال الإصابة أكبر تجنب أيضا إجهاد الظهر أو حمل شئ بعد الجلوس لفترة طويلة (مثل حمل الشنط بعد فترة طويلة من الجلوس أثناء السفر). 
تجنبي استخدام الحذاء ذو الكعب العالي حيث يؤدي إلي خلل في ميكانيكية الظهر مما يؤدي إلي تفاقم الألم. 
إذا كنت مضطرا للوقوف طويلا حاول علي فترات منتظمة أن تقوم بثني الظهر وأنت واقف في اتجاه لمس أصابع قدميك ولكن مع الحفاظ علي الركبة مثنية قليلا. 
ضع مخدة صغيرة أثناء الجلوس ما بين أسفل الظهر وكرسيك علي قدر حجم الفراغ بين الفقرات القطنية و الكرسي وإذا كانت هذه المخدة غير متاحة ابرم فوطة وضعها ما بين أسفل الظهر والكرسي الذي تجلس عليه في البيت أو المكتب أو السيارة. 
تجنب النوم علي البطن يزيد حيث الضغوط الميكانيكية التي يتعرض لها الظهر وإذا كان ذلك ضروريا ضع وسادة تحت بطنك للمساعدة في استقامة الفقرات القطنية أثناء النوم علي البطن. 
يجب أن يكون فراشك دعامة قوية لظهرك فالمرتبة الرخوة جدا كالإسفنج أو السرير ذو السوست يؤدي إلى ضغوط زائدة علي أنسجة الظهر .
فراش صحي 

الفراش الصحي( الأعلى في الصورة ) يحافظ علي وضعه ولا ينضغط بسهولة بينما الفراش الغير صحي(أسفل) ينضغط بسهولة ولا يحافظ علي الانحناءات الطبيعية للعمود الفقري
فراش غير صحي 

يمكن استخدام الحزام الساند للظهر أثناء المجهود الشديد أو السفر ولا ينصح بالاستخدام الدائم للحزام حيث يصبح المريض معتمدا عليه بشكل كامل وتضعف العضلات التي تحمي وتثبت العمود الفقري مما يفاقم من مشكلة الظهر. 
أنصت جيدا لجسدك!!! فعندما تشعر بالألم مع أي نشاط توقف عنه فورا وامنح نفسك استراحة من هذه الأنشطة ولا تستمر حتى يجبرك الألم علي التوقف. 
رتبي دولاب مطبخك بحيث يكون كل شئ تستعملينه باستمرار وخاصة الأشياء الثقيلة في متناول اليد أي غير منخفضة جدا فتضطرين إلى الانحناء لأخذها أو مرتفعة جدا فتضطرين إلي رجوع الظهر بشكل خاطئ للخلف مجهدة إياه. 
إذا كان السطح الذي تعملين عليه في المطبخ مرتفع جدا فاستخدمي كرسي بالطول المناسب أثناء العمل. 
تذكري أن تدخلي وتخرجي الأشياء من الفرن عن طريق ثني الركبتين وليس الانحناء بالظهر و خاصة الأشياء الثقيلة. 
اركعي علي ركبتيك لتنظيف البانيو أو التواليت بدلا من الانحناء بالظهر ولا تأخذي وقتا طويلا حتى لا تؤلمك ركبتيك. 
اثني ركبتيك وأنت تغسلين شعرك على الحوض أو اركعي علي ركبتيك بجوار البانيو ممسكة بالدش المحمول باليد. 
يمكن أن تحدث إصابات للظهر أثناء الدخول أو الخروج من البانيو لذا حاول وضع قطعة بساط مضادة للانزلاق (متاحة بالأسواق) داخله. وأثناء تجفيف القدمين لا تنحني عليها أو ترفعها لتجفيفها ولكن اجلس وافعل ذلك. 
تجنبي الإمساك فهو يزيد الضغوط والأحمال على عضلات الظهر السفلي وذلك عن طريق تناول الخضراوات و الفاكهة المليئة بالأليف والابتعاد عن تناول الخبز الأبيض. 
عند فرش السرير اركعي علي ركبتيك ويديك بدلا من الانحناء بالظهر ولا تنحني وتشدي جسدك للوصول للجانب الآخر من السرير فقضاء عدة دقائق للدوران للجانب الآخر من السرير لفرشه أفضل من قضاء عدة أيام عليه بظهر مؤلم. 
الغسيل المبتل ثقيل لذا احملي سلة الغسيل قريبة جدا منك وعند نشر الغسيل ضعي السلة علي كرسي أو شئ مرتفع حتى لا تضطرين للانحناء مع التقاط كل قطعة ملابس من السلة. 
اجلسي عند كي الملابس. 
تجنب الكراسي التي طول مقعدها (الجزء الأفقي من الكرسي) أطول من طول خفذيك حيث أنك ستضطر لأخذ وضع سيئ للظهر. 
عند الجلوس استخدمي مسند للقدمين بارتفاع حوالي عشر سنتيمترات لرفع القدمين بحيث ترفع مستو الركبتين وتجعل الظهر في وضع أفضل. 
الطريقة المثالية لتخفيض الوزن هي الإقلال من السعرات الحرارية الداخلة للجسم و زيادة استهلاك الطاقة أي حرق أكثر للسعرات الحرارية للجسم . و يجب أن يكون ذلك نظام دائم للجسم و ليس لفترة قصيرة فقط ومن الحكمة استخدام الأغذية كثيفة الألياف حيث تعطى الإحساس بالامتلاء وتمكث في المعدة وقت أطول وتقلل من امتصاص الجسم للسعرات وتمنع الزيادة السريعة في سكر الدم و تعطى الإحساس  بالشبع . بعض الفواكه كالتفاح بها ألياف قابلة للذوبان وترتبط بالدهون مثل الكوليسترول وتطرده خارج الجسم . وثلث السعرات الحرارية الموجودة في الأغذية عالية الألياف تخرج غير مهضومة من الجسم كبواقي طعام في البراز مما يوضح أهميتها للرجيم. وزيادة استخدام الماء جزء هام في الريجيم حيث أنها تحمل الدهون التي نفقدها لخارج الجسم. ولا صحة لما يقال أن شرب الماء يؤدى إلى تكوين البطن المزمن (الكرش) فمن المفترض أن يشرب الشخص 8 أكواب من الماء و كوب زائد لكل 11 كيلو زيادة في الوزن عن الوزن الطبيعي . و ينصح قسم الصحة والخدمات الإنسانية الأمريكي بوزارة الزراعة الأمريكية بهذه النصائح في التغذية:
تحكم في الأكل الزائد عن طريق الأكل ببطء و ذلك بأكل كميات صغيرة و التوقف لثوان وأن تأكل دهون وحلويات أقل جدا وتجنب المشروبات الكحولية. 
يجب أن تأكل وجبة قليلة الدهون , وذلك بأن تنزع الدهون من اللحم أو الدواجن وألا تقليها. أخبز أو أسلق أو أشوي ولكن لا تقلى . 
أقرأ مكونات ما تأكله لتعرف محتوياته ومقدار السعرات الحرارية به. 
أستخدم ملح أقل وتعلم أن تستمتع بطعم الأكل غير المملح. أضف البهارات والليمون لتعوض ذلك. 

التمرينات الرياضية والعلاج الطبيعي 
وضحت إحدى الدراسات أن المرضى الذين أخضعوا لتمارين لتحريك الظهر قد اكتسبوا مرونة لم يكتسبها نظراؤهم الذين أخضعوا للبقاء في السرير طيلة فترة التجربة والتي دامت أسبوعا ، ولذا فإن  الأطباء ينصحون المرضى بالبقاء في السرير لمدة يوم أو يومين على الأكثر، من ثم البدء بمزاولة حياتهم الاعتيادية، إذا أن الحركة تعمل على ضخ مواد مرطبة للأقراص الموجودة بين الفقرات والتي تعمل على تليينها وبالتالي مرونة حركتها، لذا فإنهم يعتبرون العلاج الطبيعي من أهم طرق علاج آلام الظهر.

----------


## أم حمزة الأندلسي

ما شاء الله اضافة هامة أختي الغالية شميسة 
جزاكِ الله خيرا

----------


## أم أويس وفردوس

جزاك الله أختي شميسة..معلومات قيمة وغالبها إن لم تكن كلها الأخطاء أقع فيها..

----------


## أمة الوهاب شميسة

> السلامُ عليكم ورحمة اللهِ وبركاته ،،
> 
> جزاكِ اللهُ خيرَ الجزاء يا حبيبة نتابعُ معكِ إن شاء الرحمن 
> أنعم اللهُ عليكِ وعلينا بدوام الصحة والعافية  
> دمتِ على طاعة الله 
> رضيَ اللهُ عنكِ وأرضاكِ ...


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاكِ ربي مثله أخيتي الحبيبة ، أسأل الله أن يستجيب دعواتك المباركات
آمين آمين آمين .

----------


## مروة عاشور

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته,,

ما شاء الله!

معلومات نافعة هامة, متعكن الله بالصحة والعافية أخواتي الفضليات.

نتابع معكِ تلك الفوائد الطبية.

----------


## أمة الوهاب شميسة

> ما شاء الله اضافة هامة أختي الغالية شميسة 
> جزاكِ الله خيرا


أحسن الله إليك أختي أم حمزة الأندلسي وألبسك لباس الصحة والعافية ، وشفى ابنتك عاجلا غير آجل .

----------


## أمة الوهاب شميسة

> جزاك الله أختي شميسة..معلومات قيمة وغالبها إن لم تكن كلها الأخطاء أقع فيها..


 نعم أخي الحبيبة ، أحيانا ننسى أنفسنا وتغلب علينا العادات السلبية السيئة ، وفي الأخير نندم حيث لا ينفع الندم !

----------


## حكمة

جزاك الله أخيتي أمة الوهاب شميسة وبارك الله فيك
ملعومات الصحية وإرشادات طبية نحتاج إليها دائما .. أحسن الله إليكٍ أخيتي
معلوم بسيطة ،،
بعض ألآم الكتف والذراع تأتي من الرقبة ، لذا يجب أن ننتبه لوضعية الرقبة أثناء النوم و الجلوس ...

نسألك اللهم صحة وستر وأجر وعافية اللهم آمين

----------


## هدير

> نريد لألآم الظهر وما أدراك ما ألمه؟؟ الله يجزيك خير متابعة بشوق..جزاك الله خيرا..


ربنا يشفيك 
سلامات ماتشوفي شر

----------


## هدير

جزاك الله عنا كل خير أختي أمة الوهاب شميسة 

أريد علاج لضرس العقل 
لاتقولي اذهبي إلى الدكتورة 
لا وألف لا 

إلا دكتورة الأسنان

----------


## أمة الوهاب شميسة

> جزاك الله أخيتي أمة الوهاب شميسة وبارك الله فيك
> ملعومات الصحية وإرشادات طبية نحتاج إليها دائما .. أحسن الله إليكٍ أخيتي
> معلوم بسيطة ،،
> بعض ألآم الكتف والذراع تأتي من الرقبة ، لذا يجب أن ننتبه لوضعية الرقبة أثناء النوم و الجلوس ...
> 
> نسألك اللهم صحة وستر وأجر وعافية اللهم آمين


 جزاك ربي مثله يا غالية .
تعطر الموضوع بمرورك .
شكرا على الإضافة ، فعلا آلام الرقبة تجعلنا مثل (  الآلة  ) ، فأحيانا بفعل وضعية النوم الخاطئة تأتينا الآلام ولا نعود قادرين على تحريك الرقبة في كل الاتجاهات .

----------


## أمة الوهاب شميسة

جزاك ربي مثله يا غالية .
امممممممم
اذن هو ضرس العقل : ))
طبعا من يأكل البغرير الجزائري أكيد بيحصلو تشدا  :Smile: 
تابعي هذا الملف خصيصا لكِ هدير الغالية :

----------


## أمة الوهاب شميسة

*ضرس العقل - Wisdom Teeth* 


ضرس العقل ومشاكله ، ضرس العقل وعلاجه ، ضرس العقل المدفون ، ضرس العقل بعد الخلع ، ضرس العقل والصداع ، ضرس العقل ألم ، ضرس العقل يعورني ، ضرس العقل والحمل ، ضرس العقل المائل ، ضرس العقل ملتهب ، الملتهب التهاب ضرس العقل علاج مشاكل مشاكلة ، علاج الم ضرس العقل الملتهب بعد و قبل الخلع المدفون الصداع يعورني و الحمل ، علاج الم ضرس العقل الملتهب بعد و قبل الخلع المدفون الصداع يعورني و الحمل 

*هو آخر ضرس يظهر للانسان في سن متقدمة من العمر بين 18 و 25 سنة*
*لذلك سمي ضرس العقل لانه يظهر في فترة النضج العقلى و الفكر المتزن*
*و لكل منا 4 ضروس عقل كل 2 منهم في نهاية الفكين العلوي والسفلي* 



*و من المعروف ان أن ضرس العقل يظهر فى سن مــــتاخرة ليضم جميع الأسنان و يغلق*
*المسافات المفتوحة بين الأضراس .ونظراً لأنها اخر الأسنان التى تظهر بالفم ففى اغلب*
*الاحيان لاتجد لها مكاناً بالفم وبالتالى إما ان تظل مدفونة فى عظام الفك كلية أو تحاول* 
*البزوغ جزئياَ، أى يظهر جزء منها بالفم والباقى مدفوناَ بعظام الفك . ولذلك يعتبر مصدر* 
*ازعاج لكثير من الناس لما يسببه من مشاكل.*
**
*ما هي أعراض ظهور ضرس العقل؟* 
*. تغير في مذاق الفم*
*. رائحة الفم الكريهة*
*. تورم اللثة في آخر الفم*
*. الشعور بألم أو انزعاج عند فتح الفم أو عند المضغ أو العض*
*. انتقال في الالم من الضرس الى مفصل الفك،الاذن، والعين احيانا*
*يستمر الألم عادة لعدة أيام وبعدها يختفي الألم لعدة أسابيع أو أشهر قبل أن يعود مره اخرى*  
*يجب مراجعة طبيب الاسنان لعمل اشعة سنينه للفم لتقرير ما اذا كنت بحاجة لخلع الضرس ام لا .* 
** 

*.. اسباب عدم ظهور ضرس العقل ..*
*وعدم ظهورها لايعني بالضروري ان هذا الشخص غير عاقل كما يشيع بين الناس ولكن*
*هناك اسباب طبية لعدم ظهورها وهي :*  
*1. اختفاء البرعم الخاص به من البداية.* 
*2. صغر حجم الفك بحيث لا يسمح المكان المتبقي بعد خروج بقية الأسنان بخروج ضرس العقل وظهوره.* 
*3. نمو ضرس العقل بشكل عرضي أو مائل فلا تسمح الأضراس المجاورة بخروجه.* 

** 
*.. مشاكل ضرس العقل ..*
*1. عندما يكون فى وضعه الطبيعي قد يصعب الوصول اليه لتنظيفه مما يؤدي الى تراكم*  
*الجير والكلس وهما المسببان الرئيسيان للتسوس والتهاب اللثة المحيطة.* 
*2. ان يظهر غير كامل مما يجعله مغطى باللثة جزئيا مما يسبب التهاب اللثة المغطية للضرس* 
*و تكون جيب لثوي قد يمتلئ بالجير وبقايا الطعام، التي يصعب ازالتها مما يؤدي الى مزيد من*  
*الالتهاب ويعرض الضرس الى التسوس.* 
*3. الأطباق قد يتسبب في التهاب اللثة المغطية للضرس أثناء المضغ، مسببا التهاب بكتيريا*  
*مؤلما جدا يسمى ب البيريكورونايتس (Pericornoitis).* 
*4. قد تتسبب آلام ضرس العقل في عدم استطاعة المريض فتح الفم وإغلاقه بسهولة وربما*  
*عدم استطاعة بلع الطعام وارتفاع درجة الحرارة والشعر بالإعياء الشديد .* 
*5. قد تصل الآلام أيضا إلى الأذن والعين وأسنان الفك الأخرى والرقبة لوجود الضرس في*  
*مكان عميق بالرأس.* 
** 
*الأسباب المترتبة على نمو ضرس العقل مائل :* 

** 

*اذا كان مدفون تحت اللثة قد يسبب الضغط على بقية الأسنان أو تكون كيس مرضي (Cyst).*
*والضرس المطمور يأخذ أشكالا مختلفة تتراوح بين الوضع الأفقي والمائل في اتجاهات مختلفة* 
*مما يكون سببا في عدم بزوغه أحيانا , فـ :*  
*1. يحدث التهاب شديد في اللثة عند محاولة الضرس الخروج وربما تكونت تحت هذا* 
*الالتهاب بعض الإفرازات الصديدية التي تزيد من حدة الألم .*  
*2. يصبح بؤرة ألم بين الحين والآخر , نتيجة لضغط الضرس على أعصاب الفك السفلي*
*يصبح بؤرة ألم بين الحين والآخر .*  
*3. عند خروج الضرس بشكل مائل فإنه يتسبب في تجمع فضلات الطعام بينه وبين الضرس*
*المجاور متسببا في تسوس الضرسين .*  
*4. نتيجة لضغط الضرس الكبير على الأنسجة فإنه يسبب أيضا حدوث انتفاخات وتورم في*
*المنطقة المحيطة به.*  
** 

*الحل لمثل هذه الحالة ..* 
*خلع الضرس اذا كان يسبب مشاكل يكون ضروري جدا وتختلف طرق الخلع باختلاف حالة الضرس .*
** 
*فقد يتم الخلع في عيادات الأسنان العامه أو في غرفة العمليات تحت تأثير بنج كامل.*  
*وفي غرفة العمليات يتم خلع الضروس الأربعة مجتمعة لاستغلال التنويم الكامل.* 
*اما في عيادة الأسنان فينصح بخلع ضرسيين كحد أعلى في الزيارة الواحدة.* 
*وفي معظم الأحيان يجب كشف اللثة وازالة العظم المغطي للضرس ومن ثم خلعه اما كاملا* 
*او تقسيمه الى أجزاء متعددة يسهل اخراجها. ومن ثم يتم قفل الجرح عن طريق الخياطة*  
**
*ماذا بعد الخلع؟*
** 
*فترة ما بعد الخلع يجب فيها اتباع تعليمات طبيب الأسنان بدقة وذلك لمنع حدوث مضاعفات خطرة*
*مثل التهاب العظم. ومن هذه الارشادات العامه ما يلي:* 



*. تناول الأطعمة الطريه والاكثار من السوائل.*
*. مراجعة طبيب الأسنان عند الشعور بأي مضاعفات .*
*. تناول الأدوية الموصوفة لك كما أشار اليها طبيب الأسنان.*
*. ابقاء الفم مقفلا والضغط على الشاش المغطي للجرح لايقاف النزيف .*
*. استخدام كمادات ثلج على الخد لتخفيف الانتفاخ المتوقع في اليوم الأول.* 
*. الراحة التامة وعدم التعرض لأي مجهود قد يؤدي الى عدم التئام الجرح .* 
*. الامتناع عن التدخين، وتفريش الأسنان بحذر في الأيام الأولى بعد الجراحة.*
*أخيرا:اذا قررت خلع ضروس العقل فيجب عليك الذهاب الى الطبيب المختص الا وهو جراح الأسنان وليس طبيب الأسنان العام*  
** 

*توصيات حول الحفاظ على ضرس العقل أو خلعه*  



** ان الوضع يختلف من مريض الى أخر فمن لديه ضروس عقل منطمرة ومائلة وليس لها فراغ*
*كاف لبزوغها، يجب خلعها في سن العشرين أو قبل ذلك من باب الوقاية من تزاحم الأسنان ومن*
*باب الوقاية من المضاعفات.*  
** اذا كانت ضروس العقل مصابة بالتسوس أو بالتهاب اللثة المزمن ينصح أيضا بخلعها بأسرع*
*وقت ممكن.*  
** اذا كان الانسان يجد صعوبة في تنظيفها ولا يستطيع الاعتناء بها، فيمكن خلعها مبكرا لمنع*
*تسوسها في المستقبل.*  
** اذا كانت ضروس العقل سليمة ولها فراغ كاف وليست مائلة، فلا يجب خلعها ولكن يجب فحصها*
*باستمرار عند طبيب الأسنان.*  
** اذا كانت بعض ضروس العقل ناقصة، فيجب خلع البقية الباقية. فمثلا لا يمكن ان نترك ضرس عقل*
*في الفك العلوي بدون مثيله في الفك السفلي كونه سيستمر في البزوغ حتى يرتطم بالفك السفلي وذلك* 
*قد يسبب مشاكل في الإطباق والتهابا في اللثة وغير ذلك من المشاكل. وأحيانا أخرى فان وجود ضرس* 
*عقل في جهة واحده فقط قد يسبب ميلان الأسنان الى الجهة الأخرى أو تزاحم في جهة أكثر من الأخرى*
*ففي هذه الحالات فان خلع ضروس العقل المتبقية ضروري جدا.*

----------


## هدير

> جزاك ربي مثله يا غالية .
> 
> امممممممم
> اذن هو ضرس العقل : ))
> طبعا من يأكل البغرير الجزائري أكيد بيحصلو تشدا 
> 
> تابعي هذا الملف خصيصا لكِ هدير الغالية :


ربنا يسعدك 
ماهو البغرير؟؟
بحثت في جوجل عن البغرير ظهرت لي أكله
صحيح ؟

شكرا لك غاليتي ربنا لا يحرمك الأجر

----------


## هدير

*



فقد يتم الخلع في عيادات الأسنان العامه أو في غرفة العمليات تحت تأثير بنج كامل. 


وفي غرفة العمليات يتم خلع الضروس الأربعة مجتمعة لاستغلال التنويم الكامل.


اما في عيادة الأسنان فينصح بخلع ضرسيين كحد أعلى في الزيارة الواحدة.


وفي معظم الأحيان يجب كشف اللثة وازالة العظم المغطي للضرس ومن ثم خلعه اما كاملا 
او تقسيمه الى أجزاء متعددة يسهل اخراجها. ومن ثم يتم قفل الجرح عن طريق الخياطة 



 
جزاك الله خيرا 
خفت من هذا الكلام 

لا أستطيع أن أنام الليلة 

*

----------


## أمة الوهاب شميسة

> ربنا يسعدك 
> ماهو البغرير؟؟
> بحثت في جوجل عن البغرير ظهرت لي أكله
> صحيح ؟
> 
> شكرا لك غاليتي ربنا لا يحرمك الأجر


 خلتُ أنك تفقدتي هذا :
: ))
http://majles.alukah.net/showthread.php?t=90266

----------


## أمة الوهاب شميسة

> *
> 
> 
> جزاك الله خيرا 
> خفت من هذا الكلام  
> لا أستطيع أن أنام الليلة  
> *


لذلك فالوقاية أفضل من العلاج ، والتشخيص المبكر إذا ما رأيتي المضاعفات المذكورة هو أسلم من العلاج بعد الوقائي .
طهور إن شاء الله
ألم ويزول بإذن الله

----------


## أمة الوهاب شميسة

معلومة أكيدة تقول :
عليكن بتناول الشكولاطة لأنها تساعد كثيرا في تحسين المزاج
: )) 
أفادت دراسة أسترالية بأن قطعة الشوكولاتة قد تساعد علي تحسين الحالة المزاجية وشحن الطاقة بدرجة أكبر من فنجان الشاي. وأعرب حوالي نصف المشاركين في عينة تضم ثلاثة آلاف شخص مصابين بالاكتئاب عن اعتقادهم أنهم يطلبون تناول الشوكولاتة لانها تجعل حالتهم المزاجية أفضل وتساعدتهم علي التعايش. وأجري الدراسة معهد بلاك دوج في مدينة سيدني الاسترالية.  
وتوصلت الدراسة التي نشرت في مجلة الطب النفسي البريطانية "بريتيش جورنال أوف سيكايتري" إلي أن الشوكولاتة لها مفعول السحر علي مختلف أنماط الشخصيات. وأشارت الدراسة إلي أن الاشخاص الاجتماعيين والمثاليين هم الاقل تأثرا بالشوكولاتة.  
وقال جوردون باركر من المعهد "إن أهم النتائج التي توصلنا إليها هي تحديد العلاقة بين حب الشوكولاتة وأنماط الشخصية". وأضاف أن 45 % من العينة التي خضعت للدراسة يطلبون تناول الشوكولاتة عندما يشعرون بالاكتئاب

----------


## شيرين عابدين

السفر والمرأه الحامل ,, 
 





يجب ان تعلمي بأن هناك تغيرات قد تحدث لأي إمرأة الحامل سواء سافرت أو لم تسافر،
وهذه الاحداث هي:
1-حالة النزيف اثناء الحمل.
2-الولادة المبكرة.
3-ارتفاع ضغط الدم.
4-الغثيان والإستفراغ.


وأنا لا أفضل السفر اثناء الحمل الا للضرورة.

ولا ننسى ان جميع شركات الطيران تفضل عدم السماح للحامل بالسفر اذا كانت تجاوزت 
الاسبوع 28من الحمل ويجب اخذ تقرير من الطبيب اذا فضلت السفر بعد هذه الفترة.

واذ ما رغبت المرأة الحامل للسفر فإن افضل وقت للسفر هو في الجزء الثاني من الحمل اي مابين الاسبوع 14و 27من الحمل.

وأنصح قبل السفر باجراء جميع الفحوصات المتعلقة بالحمل واجراء الاشعة الصوتية ومراجعة الطبيب قبل الشروع في السفر واخذ موافقة من الطبيب،


فقد يجد الطبيب أسباباً تمنع المرأة الحمل من السفر مثل:
1-اذا كنت تعانين من فقر دم حاد.
2-إذا كنت مصابة بفقر الدم المنجلي.
3-إذا كنت معرضة لولادة مبكرة.
4-إذا كنت تشتكين من دوار السفر

اما بالنسبة للضغط داخل الطائرة فان جميع خطوط الطيران التجارية وغيرها حسب انظمة السلامة بها ضغط متعادل طوال فترة السفر لا يؤثر مطلقاً على الجنين.

ويجب ان نوضح أن بقاء الحامل على الكرسي في الطائرة لفترة طويلة يؤدي الى تورم القدم ويسبب الآم في الساقين واذا كانت فترة السفر طويلة كالسفر لمدة تزيد على 3ساعات فان هذه تزيد من حدوث جلطة في الساق وكذلك دوالي في الساقين.

لذلك يجب اتخاذ الحذر لحدوث هذه المشاكل وذلك بـــ:
1-المشي داخل كابينة الطائرة من فترة الى اخرى.
2-اجراء رياضة للساق والقدم والاصابع اثناء الجلوس لفترة طويلة مثل:
أ)ثني القدمين وبسطهما مرات عدة ما بين وقت وآخر.
ب)الضغط على أرض الطائرة بمشط القدم وعقبه مرات عدة وبشكل متناوب.

3-عدم استخدام المنبهات كالقهوة والشاي اثناء السفر.
4-اخذ وجبات غذائية صغيرة وخفيفة.
5-شرب الماء بكثرة.
6-تحاشي الجلوس في الوضعية نفسها لمدة طويلة.
7-عدم لف الساق على الساق، وتحريك الطرفين.

----------


## الأمة الفقيرة إلى الله

السلامُ عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ،،
جهد مبارك ما شاء الله ، ولعلَّ لي عودة قريبًا للقراءة
لكن لم أحبَّ الخروجَ بلا ردّ 

أسألُ اللهَ أن يزيدكِ من فضله ، ويرزقكِ الأنسَ به ، ويحفظكِ بحفظه ، ويفتح عليكِ ما نحيث لا تحتسبين ..اللهم آمين

----------


## شيرين عابدين

*لماذا تصاب البشرة بالتجاعيد؟*

لا تقتصر أسباب إصابة البشرة بالتجاعيد على التغيرات الجينية التى تحدث للخلايا مع كبر السن وكثرة تعرضها للأشعة الشمسية الضارة ولكن الأمر يعود لعوامل أخرى عديدة تتعلق بأمور نعتاد على القيام بها فى حياتنا. دون دراية بمدى تأثيرها على صحة البشرة. إليك أهمها.

*كثرة تناول الحلوى*
أثبتت الدراسات العلمية أنه عندما تتحطم جزيئات السكر وتدخل في مجرى الدم تندمج تلقائياُ مع جزيئات البروتين الموجودة في كولاجين البشرة والإيلاستين ( الألياف المدعمة للبشرة) من خلال عملية تسمى بـ glycation مما يسبب إضعاف هذه الألياف وإصابة البشرة بالترهلات والتجاعيد سريعاً.

*طريقة الوقاية:*
- حاولي الإقلال من تناول الكربوهيدرات التى تشمل أغلب أشكال الحلوى الصناعية مثل الكاندي والسكاكر. وأيضا تجنبي الإفراط فى تناول العسل الأسود والأرز الأبيض والخبز الأبيض.
 - يمكنك الاعتماد على الشيكولاته الداكنة فهى بديل صحي للسكريات ومفيدة لصحة البشرة حيث إنها تحتوى على مضادات الأكسدة التى تخلص البشرة من الجذور الحرة المسببة للخطوط الرفيعة كما انها تمد البشرة بفيتامين "سي" المنتج لكولاجين البشرة.
 - أكثري من تناول الأطعمة الغنية بفيتامين "سي" لإنتاج الكولاجين المدعم لشباب البشرة كالفراولة والبروكلي والبرتقال والكيوى والباباي.

*كثرة السفر*
طبيعة السفر والانتقال من مناخ لآخر ليس لها تأثير سلبي على صحة البشرة ولكن ركوب الطائرة والتحليق كثيراً فى السماء يجعل البشرة على مسافة قريبة من أشعة الشمس مما يضاعف تأثيرها الضار على بشرتك خاصة وأن أشعة الشمس تكون أكثر كثافة فى المرتفعات. وهذا ما يفسر سبب إصابة العديد من الطيارين بسرطان البشرة. ذلك بالإضافة إلى أن الهواء يكون جافاً للغاية وخاليا من الرطوبة.

*طريقة الوقاية:*
 - فى حالة السفر، اشربي مقدارا كبيرا من الماء خلال الرحلة وتجنبي الأطعمة المملحة التى تزيد من جفاف البشرة
- احرصي أيضا قبل الإقلاع على وضع كريم مرطب يحتوى على عامل وقاية عال من أشعة الشمس، يفضل تجنب فتح نوافذ الطائرة أو الستارة الخاصة بها.

*التوتر الشديد*
عندما تصابين بالتوتر الشديد أو تقعين تحت ضغط كبير، يزداد معددل إنتاج هرمون الكورتيزول فى الجسم والذي يعمل على تدمير الألياف المدعمة للبشرة -الكولاجين و الإيلاستين- مما يؤثر على قدرة البشرة والخلايا على ترميم ذاتها.
 بالإضافة إلى ذلك عندما نتعرض للضغط تتقلص عضلات الوجه وترسم ملامح العبوس - دون قصد- لفترة طويلة ومع كثرة تقلص العضلات تبعاً للضغوط التى نتعرض لها تظهر بعض العلامات والتجاعيد على الوجه.

*طريقة الوقاية:*
 -حاولي عدم الاستسلام للضغط والتوتر العصبي لفترة طويلة وذلك من خلال ممارسة تمارين الاسترخاء العصبي كاليوجا ورياضة المشى
 - راقبي جيداً ملامح وجهك ولا تعتادي على العبوس حتى لا تعتاد ملامح وجهك على هذه الحالة مما يؤدي إلى إصابتك بالتجاعيد المبكرة.

*التغيرات المستمرة فى الوزن*
الزيادة فى الوزن أيضا من أحد الأسباب الأساسية المؤدية إلى إصابة البشرة بالتجاعيد خاصة أنها تسبب ارتفاع نسبة الأنسولين ( الهرمون الذي يفرزه البنكرياس فى الجسم والمسئول عن ضبط نسبة السكر فى الدم) والكورتيزول مما قد ينتج عنه تدمير بروتين الكولاجين المسئول عن شباب البشرة.
 إلى جانب ذلك فإن كسب وفقدان الوزن بصورة متكررة يمكن أن يؤثر سلبا على مرونة الجلد، تاركين وراءهما علامات التمدد والخطوط البيضاء التى تشوه مظهر البشرة.

*طرق الوقاية:*
 - حاولي قدر المستطاع الحفاظ على المعدل الطبيعي لوزنك وأن يتراوح مؤشر كتلة الجسم بين 18.5 و24.9 ليكون وزنك ضمن المستوى الصحي المطلوب.

*قلة النوم*
تمتلك البشرة فرصة رائعة لترميم خلاياها تلقائياً ليلا خلال فترة النوم إلا أن كثرة السهر وعدم اتخاذ مواعيد ثابتة للنوم يحرم البشرة من حقها فى تجديد خلاياها إضافة إلى ان الحرمان من النوم يضع جسمك في وضع الإجهاد ، الأمر الذي يؤدي إلى اطلاق سراح المزيد من هرمونات الاجهاد

*طريقة الوقاية:*
- حافظي على معدل ساعات يومي للنوم يتراوح بين 6-8 ساعات ويفضل النوم على الظهر وتجنبي النوم على الوجه لأن هذه العادة تسبب تكون المزيد من التجاعيد.

----------


## صفيه

جزاكن الله خيرا

----------


## أم حمزة الأندلسي

معلومات قيمة أختاي شيرين وشميسة 
جزاكن الله خيراً وبارك فيكن

----------

